# gear setups for velineon brushless..



## scottyvxl (Jun 24, 2009)

i wanna be able to hit 70+ with my rustler. the gearing in it is enough to get it to about 55-60. (which hurts biting the curb). i'm just curious to a gear setup. traxxas recommends 33/76 to hit 70 with a 11.1v 3s lipo. but my 7.2 2s lipo has a 30c discharge rate with a 40c burst. so it's well powered. at 3.3 lbs i doubt it needs a 3s to get the high speed. thx for the help.

i've also put a heavier weight fluid in my shocks. and moved my esc slightly forward. and would metal driveshafts be worth it? seeing as i keep twisting the plastic ones off and breaking them.


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

i would bump up to a 7.4 lipo, with that gearing you might hit 70, but your going to smoke you motor and esc, they will overheat if ran to long.


----------



## scottyvxl (Jun 24, 2009)

oops. i do have a 7.4. just a typo. im not lookin to hold it there. im happy with it now. i jus want the capability to the few occasions i decide to run it on pavement. its plenty of fun on dirt as is.


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

i know i have one also, if you try a 3cell lipo, you wont be able to controll it, mine just starts hydro plannin and starts to take off like a plane...lol


----------



## scottyvxl (Jun 24, 2009)

lol. i guess thats y i've seen front spoilers put on some of them. i have a pro-match racing lipo. and i love it. especially the 40C burst.


----------



## pup1970 (Apr 2, 2008)

The 7.4 lipo will only give you a slower speed than a 11.1 lipo because the motor is rated in kv per volt. The vxl is 3500 rpm per 1.0 volts. So a 2s lipo fully charged is 8.4volts. So 3500 x 8.4 is 29400 rpm. a 3s lipo charged is 12.6 volts so 3500 x 12.6 is 44100 rpm. This is where you will get top speed gain.


----------



## scotty088 (Jul 4, 2008)

Running a 23 t pinion and a 86 t spur my Slash blows the wheels off my nitro Jato.It has got to be close to 55-60 MPH.VLX system 11.1 4000 3s lipo.Truck does insane wheelies and blows the tires off the rims.insane fast.My normal set-up is 7.4 4000 2s SMC 21 t pinion 86 t spur.this system works excellent for playing around in the dirt.


----------



## rustytraxx (May 18, 2009)

You will need 3s to get to 70. You can take a RPM bumper and put it on upside down to help with the nose lifting.


----------

